# Carolina Surfcasters Association Prize drawings (vid)



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

What a great weekend!!!

Here is a little video of the prize giveaway.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3psM_rgbyVM

Tommy


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

Look like I missed out. I hate I missed seeing Darvin's personal best. Will have my feet on Carolina ground and lead in the air this yr.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

What do you think you missed the most, the cast, the way he dropped to his knees in the middle of the field after he realized why I kept asking him where he thought he was going, or the perma-smile on his face for the rest of the day? Just curious....


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Robert,

Did he really drop to his knees? What a day and congratulations to Wayne and his team for putting on another great event. Like Dee, I hope to be able to get down for one of your events this year. Would have loved to have seen Darvin's face and be able to celebrate with him but Congratulations Darvin and all the caster.

LarryB


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Yep. I noticed the angle of his line while he was winding in. I happen to see his shockleader. I kept asking him where he though he was going... Louder and louder until he realized I was talking to him. He saw his shocker, then saw the cones, it was on. He dropped to his knees and the celebration started.  About 10 minutes or so later back at the line of vehicles, we heard a LOUD YELL!!!! He finally had enough of trying to keep it in. LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I am SO very proud of Darvin. He drove down to Wilmington about a month ago to join Robert, Tony and myself for an afternoon casting. He wanted to learn how to throw a proper groundcast, so we went to work. We covered footwork, body position/rotation, arm extension and finally the elusive point of adding violence to the very end of the cast. Darvin listened, he applied what we covered and he *practiced*. 

Congratulations Darvin. Welcome to the big league..... 

Tommy


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

I missed everything plus a great day for casting.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

SHADEZZ said:


> I missed everything plus a great day for casting.


Not trying to rub salt, but yes you did...LOL Hopefully this puts a fire under you to make sure you come out to one this year.  We always welcome the chance to see Britney get beat up on. LMAO!!!!!


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Robeert,

I've never seen Britney cast but there is a Brittany that casts that's pretty easy to beat up on. Angel's daughter was pretty close to doing it!

BrittANY


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I apologize Brit-tany. I will make sure that for now on, Brit-tany, that any time I refer to Brit-tany, I make sure that I distinguish the difference. I hope you have a good evening Brit-tany. Next time I see you, maybe I will have some Werthers hard candy in my pocket to offer you.

Robert


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

No problem RobEErt. I'll be sure to talk really loud next time I see you. I'm glad Wayne made the CSCA Oche so big, maybe you'll still be able to see it, Gramps.


----------

